# What rod weights should you own?



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Fly rods are like golf clubs. I wouldn't get rid of one unless you flat out never use it. The moment you sell the one you only use "every once in a while", you'll find a need for it and wish you had it back.
Heres my list...
6' 2wt Superfine Carbon
8' 4wt Superfine Carbon
9' 4wt Orvis, its an older model that I cant remember at the moment
7'6" 5wt Cabela's (first fly rod)
9' 5wt Korean SK carbon fiber
9' 5wt G Loomis NRX
9' 5/6wt 1938 Montague Bamboo
8'6" 6wt G Loomis Shorestlker
9' 7wt Orvis H2
8'3" 8wt Fenglass
9' 8wt Orvis Recon
9'6" 8wt G Loomis Pro-4x
9' 11wt Abel

All these rods get used. They all have their place and I can think of at least 3-4 more rods I'd like to add to the arsenal.

If you are only fishing Salt in FL, I would say you have the perfect combo already. If anything, maybe take the time to find a rod in a line weight you already own that suits your casting style better?

Lou


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you've got a pretty good collection. I would just leave it alone. THX1138 do you have any pictures of the montague bamboo rod? My great grandfather used to work there along with a few family members. Surprisingly we only have one full rod that was passed down along with some random sections and a couple spinning rods. It's pretty low quality, how do you like yours?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Jax,
I don't have any pics on hand. I'll see if the wife will send me some for you. The Rod is a tank but it is a trout catching machine. I don't fish it often as the rod alone weighs more than an other rod, reel, and line combo I own, lol. Other than that it is a solid rod. I've been fishing it with 5wt line but I plan to buy a vintage Pfluger Medalist and spool it with a light 6wt line. I think that will really wake it up ;-)

Pierson,
Sorry for the off topic post...

Lou


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> Pierson,
> Sorry for the off topic post...
> 
> Lou


No worries!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

2wt TFO Finesse
4wt BPS 270°
6wt BPS 270°
6wt Orvis Superfine Glass
8wt TFO Pro II
8wt Orvis Recon
10wt Orvis Recon

I'm covered from trout to large stripped bass. Basically, I'm collecting even weights, with the sweet spot being 6 and 8 wt rods.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a 3/4 wt for fine tippets for trout in spring creeks up to a 16 wt for tuna and marlin. It all depends on what you fish for. My saltwater 6wt, 8, 9, and 10 get the most use but I wouldn't part with any of them just never know when an opportunity will come your way.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

I live in Tampa and fish the gulf coast every week (all inshore and flats) and my folks live in on the east coast so I fish Mosquito Lagoon and IRL probably 1Xmonth. And I go to the Keys 3-5 times a year. These rods cover all of that pretty well.
2 X BVK 8wt - (one w/ floater, one w/ sink tip) I use one these 99% of the time.
1 X Sage TCR 6wt - when the bones (or reds) are really spooky
1 X Orvis H2 10wt - for light tarpon or when I want to throw really big flies
The only thing I'd like to add is 11 or 12 for tarpon some day.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Not sure about "should" but since I picked up my first fly rod two years ago I've gathered up the following, for use in the Tampa Bay / Gulf area...

Orvis Clearwater 5wt (freshwater lakes, ponds, and micro poon)

Sage One 6wt (Spooky winter reds, backwaters, SUP rod...)
Redington Predator 6wt (backup 6wt)

Loomis NRX 8wt (Open flats, windy days, beach snook...)
Orvis Power Matrix 8wt (first fly rod, now a backup 8wt)

Loomis NRX Pro 1 12wt (Pooooooon....)

I'd really like to pick up a 10wt...if that happens, I may be looking at the Echo glass rods.


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

My current list ranges for everything from tiny brook trout to musky since I fish freshwater but do occasionally fish salt water on trips:

Redington Butterstick 6'2" 2wt
TFO Finesse 7'2" 2wt
Cabelas 3 Forks 7'6" 3wt
Eagleclaw Featherlight 6'6" 3/4wt
Cabelas RLS+ 8'6" 4wt
Cabelas CGR 7'6" 5/6wt
Mystic Inception 9' 5wt
Cabelas TLR 9' 6wt x2
Redington Vapen Black 9' 7wt
TFO Mangrove 9' 9wt
Cabelas TLR Salt 9' 10wt
Mystic Reaper 9' 10wt
TFO Mangrove 9' 12wt

I am pretty sure I am missing a couple, but for my I will generally use either my 2wts or my 9-12wts depending on the fishing I am doing


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I have room for six flyrods on the skiff, but at last count 12 rods from 5 wt to 10 wt. I don't have a favorite. I like all of them and move them in and out. Friends and clients have a wide array of choices.
3-NRX
2-Asquith
2-Meridian
1-H2
1-GLX
2-Sage- Graph III / One


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 4, 5, 6, 8, and 10wt. in my arsenal.
My 6wt. (Allen Icon 2) is my go to rod. I use pretty much for every flats or beach snook situation. The 8wt. is for when it's too windy for the 6 or if I want to throw topwater along the mangroves or dock light snook and juvy poon. The 10wt. is my tarpon rod for the beaches or residential river fish. The 5wt. is for freshwater or winter time reds, snook, and trout on light tippets as a back up to the 6. The 4wt. has been for mountain trout only, but now having the 5, I'm trying to sell the 4 as it won't get used.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

I say double up on the 8 and 10... Different action or just rig them differently so you are ready to go... I didn't do it on purpose but I have a four piece 8 and 10 which can go on the road and also 8 and 10 in two piece that stay on the boat.... Something else to keep in mind - I have one 9 for when everyone else is spin fishing and I can only bring one rod on the boat - very versatile inshore - offshore whatever...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

As many as possible? How is this even a question!

personally, I want a full quiver of glass and graphite rods...graphite stock is pretty good trying to build out the glass

Right now, I've got a handful of Epic glass rods - need to get a 6wt soon
-476, 580, 888, Bandit (10wt, 7'9")


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah i should have seen that coming! As many as possible used to be my mentality, now a days if I don't use something for a couple years I try to thin it out. You guys would be surprised how many brand new fly outfits you have in your fishing closet/garage in the form of old fishing crap! Every year I do a purge of my gear and almost always have some cash for an upgraded rod or reel. However I am pretty happy with my quiver at the moment and don't need any spare cash so I will likely keep what I have and double up my 8 wt down the road as it is what I use the most.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

they all have their place- but if you find yourself never reaching for a rod - it's time to move on.
for me - see bellow hey all have their place.
Freshwater 
0 wt sage 
3 wt circa 
3 wt sage slt
4wt radian
5 wt one
5wt slt
6 wt hardy smuggler
6 wt one

Salt
6 wt method
7 wt method
8 wt medirain
9 wt meridian
9 wt salt
10 wt salt...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Pierson said:


> Figured I would ask you guys what weights you have in your quiver. I currently have a 6, 8, 9, 10, & 12 for my saltwater use with the 8 & 9 getting used 90% of the time. These are all top quality setups that I really like. However I have been wondering lately if should downsize by 1 rod. Maybe sell the 10 & 12 and get an 11? What are your thoughts/what weight rods to you find are necessary for the standard Florida saltwater species and what rod weights can you and can't you live without?


Umm, all of them?

IMHO, the only reason to sell gear is to defray the costs of upgrades. Always good to have backups and buddy rods.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

7wt is the best wt. I have a few 5wt's that get a ton of use, down to one 6wt, one 7wt, a 10wt and a 12wt.

I prefer a 7wt to an 8wt every time so I got rid of that rod, and I'll probably pick up a 9wt next for those days when I need something to bridge the gap. My 5wt Salt does anything a 6wt could do, except better so I'll be dropping the 6wt here shortly.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

Pbertell said:


> I say double up on the 8 and 10... Different action or just rig them differently so you are ready to go... I didn't do it on purpose but I have a four piece 8 and 10 which can go on the road and also 8 and 10 in two piece that stay on the boat.... Something else to keep in mind - I have one 9 for when everyone else is spin fishing and I can only bring one rod on the boat - very versatile inshore - offshore whatever...


I like that idea for the 9 wt!


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

They all serve a purpose. 

1- 6wt Hardy Zephrus
1- 7wt Orvis Hydros
2- 8wt Glx Classics 
1- 9wt Hardy Sintrix 1 piece
1- 9wt Glx Classic 
1- 9wt Sage Method
1- 10wt Hardy Sintrix 1 piece 
2- 11wt Hardy Sintrix 1 piece
2- 12wt Hardy Sintrix 1 piece


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

You should own any weight fly rod you're going to use regularly. my quiver currently is redington cps 5, scott meridian 6, redington voyant 8, Scott meridian 9, tfo mini mag 8-10, and Scott meridian 12. I basically only use the scotts anymore but I hold on to the others for nostalgic purposes, mainly. The cps was my first fly rod, a gift from my dad that I used to catch a ton of bass. Once he knew i was into it he got me the voyant which I got my first several snook with. from there I got myself the mini mag and got my first tarpon on fly. Then it was on and I got the scotts. I could see maybe getting a 10 or 11, but I'm not in a rush since the 9 and 12 are sweet and I don't know how much I'd gain from another rod so close to those. Maybe doubling up on the 9, and adding an 11 would make sense...


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

If I answer this, it will be the first step to admitting I have an addiction


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I've got all TFO's right now:

5wt Mangrove
6wt Axiom
6wt Mangrove
8wt Axiom
8wt Mangrove
10wt Axiom
10wt TiCrX (for sale)
12wt Mangrove

All but the 5wt and one of the 6's have Sage reels on them. I'm pretty happy right now. In winter the 6's and 8's get the most use, but I'm looking forward to 10-12wt season...


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow, I honestly was expecting a lot more responses like " I used to have a rod in every weight but i've widdled it down the the 3 that I use the most." That was silly of me. It's also interesting to see a lot of brand loyalty as well as completely mixed bags.
My quiver:
6wt Sage One
8wt Sage One
9wt NRX
10wt CC GLX
12wt Sage Xi3
Tibors throughout

I would say that I lean toward the Sage action a little more but the Loomis rods definitely have their place. Very tough rods. Haven't tried many of the newer sage models though.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I was reading through this thread, thinking, Geez, these guys have a lot of rods. 

Then I started counting mine.....


----------



## mit (Jan 15, 2016)

I started out with a 6wt then bought an 8wt only to eventually sell both of them and pick up a 8wt H2 one-piece which, at least to me, feels lighter than the 6wt. Having one rod makes sense as I do 100% of my fishing from the paddleboard.


----------



## TailingLoop (Mar 15, 2017)

ALL WEIGHTS.
ALL LENGTHS.
ALL THE REELS.
ALL THE SPARE SPOOLS.
Coldwater floating, warm water floating, intermediate, and sinking for each.

Just kidding, sort of. A 7, 9, and 11 would be a minimalist approach to saltwater. It also depends on which rods they are. 

I have an 8wt BVK and an 8wt St Croix SCV. They are totally different beasts.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a virtual graphite/glass forest, but you can only cast one rod at a time! My go to is an 8wt, but there's nothing more fun than ladyfish on a 3wt!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I shouldn't answer this.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, let me catalog my rigs. 

Glass:
3wt Cabelas CGR - Wright & McGill Dragonfly reel
5wt vintage Scientific Anglers System 5 rod & reel (reel was made by Hardy)
vintage (mid-60's) Fenwick FF79 (5/6wt) - early 60's vintage Pflueger 1495 Medalist reel (made in Akron, OH)
5wt Eagle Claw Featherweight- Okuma reel (using this to teach my 6-yo son)
7wt Cabelas CGR - Fin Nor FR8
7wt vintage Shakespeare Wonder Rod - vintage JW Young Beaudex reel (both late 50's)
vintage Fenwick FF98 (9-10wt) with vintage Scientific Anglers System 10 reel (Hardy-made)
11wt vintage Scientific Anglers System 11 - vintage (late-60's/early-70's) Fin Nor A/R #3

Graphite:
4wt Echo Carbon - Lamson Guru
5wt LL Bean Guide (OEM by G.Loomis) - Orvis Battenkill (my first rig)
6wt built my brother-in-law on a Burkheimer blank - Tibor Back Country CL Wide
8wt Hardy ProAxis-X - Tibor Everglades
8wt Scott S3S - Orvis Battenkill LA
10wt Scott Tidal - Tibor Riptide
10wt TFO Mangrove - Colton Terrapin 1012
10wt Echo Ion - Lamson Velocity
12wt Hardy ProAxis - Tibor Gulfstream 
12wt Orvis Hydros - Orvis Battenkill LA

Yes, they all get used. Yes, I want more. Especially vintage stuff and I'm looking very strongly at adding 1pc rods in 7, 9, and 11 weights. 

I may have a problem.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Ted, we are waiting,.....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

redjim said:


> Ted, we are waiting,.....


Haha was thinking the same thing


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My hands hurt even thinking of typing mine... I have nearly every rod weight, with multiple ones, from 4 to 14.

4 wt Scott SAS
5 wt Winston B2mx
6 wt Winston B2mx
6 wt Winston B2mx (back up, extra)
6 wt Sage SP+
6 wt Ross Flystik
7 wt Scott Tidal
8 wt Winston B2x (this more of a 7 wt, great popper rod)
8 wt Winston B2mx
8 wt Winston B2mx (backup, extra)
8 wt Ross Flystik
9 wt Winston B2mx
9 wt Loomis NRX
10 wt Winston B2mx
10 wt Winston B3sx
12 wt Winston B2mx
12 wt Winston B2mx (back up rod)
14 wt Sage Xi2
14 wt TFO bluewater

Wow, that's the first I've typed these out. I hope my wife doesn't see this post, so I will refrain from posting my reels!  I am going to get an 11 wt this year. The 12 is too much sometimes, but the 10 is under gunned.

For reels, I have an an extra reel for each extra rod. I usually fish another floating for another person, or have an intermediate line if conditions need it. So there is a match for each rod.

Note, all of these are NOT stored at my house!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DWJensen said:


> I've got all TFO's right now:
> 
> 5wt Mangrove
> 6wt Axiom
> ...


How much for that 6wt Axiom? Serious.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice line up. You like Winston. Add an Asquith. Your other rods will begin to gather even more cobwebs.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I should add that those Ross Flystiks are for bass fishing. I broke a few Winstons over the years and didn't think it was worth risking them for bass.

I don't use the 14s much, but when I have they've been like throwing a broomstick wih a chicken on a string. There is no casting on a 14 wt, just chunking!

I use the 4 wt for white bass, which is is a blast. Have caught some bigger hybrids on it as well, which gives it a nice work out.

The 6s get used for reds when it is calm, or smaller bones when it is calm enough. They are a great carp rod too. I rarely trout fish anymore, so the 5wt and 6 wt Sage don't get used that much.

The 8s are primarily for reds and get their share of bonefish duty. I do take an 8 wt with full sink line and target stripers down in the thermocline, 20 feet down. It isn't a high numbers game, but when you get one, it's worth it.

The 9s to 12s are primarily for permit to poons. I went to Bolivia a fears back and used the 10 for Payara. Man, that fish kicked the 10s ass! It was like fresh water poon without the jumps.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> How much for that 6wt Axiom? Serious.


 Sorry but that one's not for sale (none of my Axioms are). I can't tell you how long it took to find. I'm only selling the 10wt TiCrX.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

4wt. I don't know
5 wt. Diamond Back
6wt. Sage II
9wt. Orion
10 wt. Sage II
13wt. Sage II custom made
My 6 is so stiff I use 7 wt. Line on it

I primarily take my 7 and 10 on the boat except when Tarpon fishing then is 10 and 13
I have a eye on a new 12 to round out my collection
The Orion is my best casting rod


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

4wt. I don't know
5 wt. Diamond Back
6wt. Sage II
9wt. Orion
10 wt. Sage II
13wt. Sage II custom made
My 6 is so stiff I use 7 wt. Line on it

I primarily take my 7 and 10 on the boat except when Tarpon fishing then is 10 and 13
I have a eye on a new 12 to round out my collection
The Orion is my best casting rod


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> I don't use the 14s much, but when I have they've been like throwing a broomstick wih a chicken on a string. There is no casting on a 14 wt, just chunking!


I've been looking into a 14wt for an offshore rig, do you think it's worth the money to go with something like the Sage vs. a TFO Bluewater? Seems to me that when you're chunking a giant fly or 600gr sinking line that "feel" is pretty non-existent.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> Nice line up. You like Winston. Add an Asquith. Your other rods will begin to gather even more cobwebs.


I shouldn't own a rod that I cannot pronounce the name of.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I've been looking into a 14wt for an offshore rig, do you think it's worth the money to go with something like the Sage vs. a TFO Bluewater? Seems to me that when you're chunking a giant fly or 600gr sinking line that "feel" is pretty non-existent.


I heard about the early TFO Bluewater rods breaking, but they may have corrected that. At the size of fish being targeted, I believe it's better to invest the $$$ in the best reel you can buy. Then get two rods that don't break the bank. Fish that big can wreck a rod in a hurry, so a backup is a must. I cannot tell much difference between my 14 wt Sage Xi2 and the TFO when it comes to casting.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Tibor Pacific would be the reel on a 14wt


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Tibor Pacific would be the reel on a 14wt


IMO, that's the only way to go.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> IMO, that's the only way to go.


Yeah, I've been pretty up front about being a Tibor fanboy.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> I shouldn't own a rod that I cannot pronounce the name of.


I believe it's pronounced Ass Queef, I laugh like a 13 year old every time I hear someone talk about that rod. How did that get through their marketing team without someone saying something?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I believe it's pronounced Ass Queef, I laugh like a 13 year old every time I hear someone talk about that rod. How did that get through their marketing team without someone saying something?


Yeah, and I would have to call it that when someone asked me what rod it is. No way I could resist. But then they'd ask me how much it is and respond with "So you paid $1,200 for a rod named Ass Queef?"

Their product guy must have realized this problem with the name. Or thought it was clever marketing.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Not owning a rod with a name that sounds .....well never mind I'll stay PC.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I believe it's pronounced Ass Queef, I laugh like a 13 year old every time I hear someone talk about that rod. How did that get through their marketing team without someone saying something?


I'm holding out for the $2000 rod named "Clitoris" myself.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pierson said:


> Figured I would ask you guys what weights you have in your quiver. I currently have a 6, 8, 9, 10, & 12 for my saltwater use with the 8 & 9 getting used 90% of the time. These are all top quality setups that I really like. However I have been wondering lately if should downsize by 1 rod. Maybe sell the 10 & 12 and get an 11? What are your thoughts/what weight rods to you find are necessary for the standard Florida saltwater species and what rod weights can you and can't you live without?


Stick with what you have!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Danny Moody said:


> If I answer this, it will be the first step to admitting I have an addiction


Therapy is a good thing! I think I can qualify as an "AA" type group leader for all youz guys! Only, it could be named... "FRAA" (Fly rod addicts anonymous)! 

I got rid of all my shizzit and now I just go out back and cut me a willow branch or a bamboo shoot, if I want to go fishing! 

Seriously tho, I know a man that has over 40 fly rods that he wouldn't let go of, which he's down sized to.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm a minimalist myself, I currently only have a 9' 8wt and a 7' 3wt, planning to pick up an Epic 686 6 weight and then another one of their heavier rods.

I can see the benefit in having 2 identical setups, especially if you're switching back and forth between crab and mullet patterns, or using floating and sinking lines. If you break one, just grab the other with zero compromise.

I do think it is wise to have enough overlap that you have "back up" rods, especially if you travel often to fish.

If a guy has 20 fly rods, it's also more difficult to decide which one to grab, or wishing you had another one instead when the conditions may not be exactly what you were expecting.

I've noticed with guns, if I were to do it over again, I'd choose to have fewer, higher quality choices rather a ton of cheaper stuff as we usually acquire over years of being in a hobby. This obviously requires some planning and self-control.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Should own rods that you use. Have collected 3 to 10 weights minus a 7 wt. Have been fortunate to live near trout water to the salt.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxLaxFish said:


> I think you've got a pretty good collection. I would just leave it alone. THX1138 do you have any pictures of the montague bamboo rod? My great grandfather used to work there along with a few family members. Surprisingly we only have one full rod that was passed down along with some random sections and a couple spinning rods. It's pretty low quality, how do you like yours?


I had one for a couple of years. Their more popular model was called a Sunrise and I had one in a 3 piece 6wt and they made them in Japan in the mid 40's (I bought my in an estate sale). It was a great bass and light duty salt rod, tho the hardware didn't like the salt. I sold it on ebay for like $150.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

bump...

5wt Orvis Clearwater (8'6")
6wt G Loomis IMX Pro
7wt Sage One
8wt T&T Exocett
9wt Sage Xi3


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

5wt Orvis Recon - Tibor Tailwater
5wt Redington Butterstick 8' - Nautilus FWX 5/6
5wt Fenwick Aetos - Hatch Finatic 4+
6wt Sage Salt - Nautilus X series 
8wt Orvis Helios 3D - Tibor Everglades
8wt Douglas Sky - Billy Pate Bonefish
9wt Orvis Helios 2 - Tibor Everglades
10wt Orvis Helios 3D - Tibor Riptide


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

5 wt Redington Butterstick - Lamson Speedster
5 wt St Croix - Lamson Remix
8 wt Scott STS - Lamson Guru
8 wt TFO BVK - Lamson Speedster
8 wt Scott Meridian (new) - Hatch Finatic 7+
9 wt Scott STS - Abel Big Game No 4
10 wt Sage Motive (at repair) - No reel currently
11 wt Scott Meridian (new) - No reel currently
12 wt Scott STS - Hatch Finatic 11+

I didn't think I had that many..... But on any given day I can grab exactly which rods I need for what we are going to chase.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

5/6 - Sage DS, Orvis Battenkill (trout rod)
5 - TFO BVK, Alutecnos SFR 060 (pond tarpon, flood tide reds in calm winds)
7 - TFO Clouser, Lamson Guru HD (go-to stick for most everything)
7/8 - Cabelas CGR, TFO HFR (my "Grass Glass", for quick, short shots wading)
10 - TFO Signature II, Orvis Hydros LA (not used often, mostly for heavy/big redfish flies)
11 - Scott S4S, Tibor Gulfstream (big tarpon, jacks, cobia, etc)

I often consider selling the 10 and putting together a 9. Or keeping the 10 wt rod and putting a Behemoth on it as kind of a loaner/backup, then putting the Orvis reel on a 9 wt rod. The 10 will sling anything I want for reds, but I'm guessing a 9 will too.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

6 wt. BVK/BVK II reel
8 wt. BVK/BVK III reel
8 wt. NRX-Pro 1/Tibor Signature 7-8
8 wt. Hardy/ Orvis Hydros IV
9 wt. Edge/Tibor Riptide
9 wt. Colton/Colton reel
9 wt. Hardy Zephrus/Nautilus CCF-X-2 8-10
12 wt. Edge/Ross Momentum
12 wt. NRX Pro-4 / Nautilus CCF-X2 10-12


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

As many as you need. I started with a cheap 8 for throwing bass bugs in Ohio. Then moved to the eastern shore of MD and added 4,6, & 9 because of trout, and salt species in the Chesapeake Bay and Atlantic. Also got a better 8. Then found myself in the Black Hills of SD and added a 3,5 and a Tenkara for small stream trout. Ended up in FL and added a 7,10 & 12 to round out the salt arsenal. Already had about everything else ,so can now chase everything from bream to tarpon. Probably wouldn't have as many if I had never moved around like I did. Same goes for tying materials, added stuff everywhere I went. Did avoid the expensive dry fly hackle luckily, as I fished mostly nymphs for the trout.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

7 is heaven, 9 is fine and 11 is divine....seriously though it depends and no I’m not an attorney. If I only could pick three for saltwater it would be the lineup stated. That said I have an addiction like most here and three simply won’t do. I have a 6, 8, 10 and 12 as well and each suits a specific need (addictions aside). I think it really comes down to what your fishing for and your experience with the whipped stick.
My $.02


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

.....Whippy stick...c’mon man...$&@pple spell check.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

You need all of the rods you will use. I have a:
Half weight
2 weight
3 weight
two 5 weights
two 6 weights
7 weight
two 8 weights
10 weight
12 weight

They all get used. 98% of the time in salt water. The 12 weight probably gets used the least, but your angling habits and mine may not be the same. My second 5, 6, and 8 weights are backup / loaner rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2015)

These cover me fine (for now):
4-wt Orvis Clearwater 
4-wt Echo Glass
6-wt LLBean Streamlight (first fly rod)
6-wt Moonshine Outcast
8-wt Orvis Power Matrix
9-wt Sage Response

Hope to add another 8-wt and an 11-wt when I move back to Florida.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Right now I have:

Exocett 907 - Freestone - Cortland Bonefish
Exocett 908 - Everglades - DC Bonefish
Exocett 909 - Riptide - DC Bonefish/Airflo Striper Ridge
Exocett 910 - Riptide - Mastery Saltwater/Airflo Striper Ridge

I usually pick up a 9 wt and that is my least favorite rod out of this lineup. I'm going to cast the Scott Sector on Tuesday/Wednesday. I know it's a problem when I'm taking time off of work to go cast the latest new toy. Might to a big shuffle of the quiver soon.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

P


sjrobin said:


> Most baby boomers would be better off with lightweight 6wt rods and reels for all but the largest fish.


Why?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

As a seasoned citizen I blind cast a 7,8,9 sometimes 8 hours drifting for trout and whatever on 90+ degree days. Do admit by the end of the day am ready to rest LOL... same beach fishing.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

5-8 or 9 and skip the 10-11 and get one or two different 12’s.


----------

